# Linux Mint not asking for password at startup



## contraswm (Nov 3, 2013)

I recently used Bleachbit on Linuxt Mint 18.3 and there were some problems afterwards.
The most disturbing is that the system does not ask for login password at startup, as before.
How can I make the system to ask for password at startup.
Thx.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

It should be as easy as going to Cinnamon control center and going to login screen:

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Cinnamon_1.8_Control_Center.png

You did not state which desktop you are using so I have assumed Cinnamon


----------



## contraswm (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes. I forgot to mention it is indeed Linux Mint Cinnamon. I have been several times in Login Window from System Settings, but there is no option weather to ask or not for a password.
There most be some command or something. Anyway, after running Bleachbit the system is not asking for password any more at startup.


----------



## contraswm (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes. I forgot to mention it is indeed Linux Mint Cinnamon. I have been several times in Login Window from System Settings, but there is no option weather to ask or not for a password.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

This looks like it may be a bug in Mint 18 login screen which also affects auto login (which youre not using).

https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxmint/comments/6uxb4r/very_minor_annoyance_with_182_cinnamon_login/

It may be possible to do:
sudo apt-get updateuck with
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade

To see if this fixes the issue but as others are reporting it, you may be stuck with this. The bleachbit program has certainly caused this on cinnamon, I'm not affected as I run KDE version on Mint 17. 
Try going to control panel, account and changing your password, not sure if this will work though.


----------



## contraswm (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry this did not work. I had a similar problem in the past, when the system did not ask for a password no matter what. Then I was told to use sudo visudo command and delete a certain row from a file. It worked.
I'm not sure, but there probably must be such kind of terminal command solving the matter.


----------

